# Vegas hotels



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mandalay Bay is nice indoors, high ceiling and spacious. Not cramped at all and you can't smell the smoke from cigarettes due to the high ceiling. Kitsch, hehehe, over 40 million visitors and more are visiting so I guess a lot of people are kitschy, hahahaha!


Pearl of the Orient Seas - The Philippines


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Easily Mandalay Bay.

I stayed in the Mandalay Bay while in vegas last and all I can say is... what a great choice I made. It's an awesome hotel. I am not sure about the extension they look to have added though - it's just not the same.

1. Mandalay Bay (awesome in reflective gold)
2. Luxor (love that retrofuturism)
3. Caesers Palace (love the kitsch)


Last of all the hotel I place the Bellagio - i hate it, it's damn ugly.


Mandalay Bay


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The Venetian based on the lovely "mall" inside...

But Luxor also owns a special place in my heart... after all the damn money I lost there :sleepy:

New York New York has a killer night club...

Ahh... I meiss that place... (only 5 months till June :happy: )


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

the Venetian. People label Las Vegas as cheesy and crap...but that couldnt be farther from the truth. While this structure isnt orginal, its the next best thing to actually going to Venice. They did extensive research and studied in Venice itself to create this resort--which is one of the most beautiful places I have visited. The artwork within is more expensive than the entire resort itself--which is unbelievable.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Whats the name of the casino with the waterfall running from the top of the building? I caught a glimpse of it walking past a tv set recently. Is it just a tv special effects job?

Last visited Vegas in 2000. It is interesting to compare the old mob hotels like Circus Circus, with the new Corporate fancy ones. With the old ones, you can just feel the crime history. I liked the Venetian because you could score free beer(provided you tip the waitresses, so it wasn't really free). Bellagio was pretty good, just for the fountains out the front. The windows in the hotel were dodgy in appearance.

The joint I stayed at, the Clondike, was like the setting out of From Dusk till Dawn.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

It's all about the Luxor man!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> the Venetian. People label Las Vegas as cheesy and crap...but that couldnt be farther from the truth. While this structure isnt orginal, its the next best thing to actually going to Venice. They did extensive research and studied in Venice itself to create this resort--which is one of the most beautiful places I have visited. The artwork within is more expensive than the entire resort itself--which is unbelievable.


Venetian pipes in too much air freshener in the casino. Too much really, its nauseating!


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

My favorite hotel room so far is Mandalay Bay's. Its standard room is significantly larger than those of any other hotels on the strip. It has a beach and 6 swimming pools. If you eat at the buffet, you will be able to have a great view of the beach and the palm trees which makes you feel like you are in Hawaii.

*But the most beautiful hotel has to be the Bellagio.*









*I have also stayed at Wynn Las Vegas. If you stay there during weekdays, the price is actually not too outrageous. I stayed on the 52nd floor for only $179 per night. This hotel is very beautiful as well.*


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

1. MGM Grand
2. Luxor
3. Mirage


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Wynn


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Next round of development in Vegas will cost between 2-5 billion dollars each. Vegas has got a lot of aces up its sleeves!


----------



## seatown (Feb 20, 2006)

My top 5 list of hotels in order are:










1- Wynn Las Vegas - The size of the hotel its compact so there's not alot of walking around and the european pool at the wynn is nice...

2- Palms Las Vegas - Has a great nightlife 

3- Mandalay Bay - Has the best pool in Vegas

4- The Venetian - The rooms are great, restaurtants are excellent, the nightlife is a bit slow.

5- The Hard Rock Hotel - A great hotel for the party crowd. The Hard Rock pool  and people are there to be seen,

Well thats my 2 cents but I prefer pools and clubs.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

Luxor


----------



## Aries (Feb 1, 2006)

1 -mandalay bay
2 - venetian
3 - ritz carlton
4 - palms


bottom

1 - excalibur
2 - orleans
3- circus circus
4 - stratosphere


----------

